
Feedback on My D2C Startup - raskadk
https://www.ottocopenhagen.com/
======
raskadk
Hi HN,

I am new to the community, but recently launched my first business: OTTO
Copenhagen - A high-end digital eyewear brand selling direct to consumers.

Currently, we are only operating in Denmark, but with time would like to
expand the brand.

Our USP’s are following: \- Danish design \- Premium quality (Handmade in
Italy) \- Transparent pricing (first price transparent eyewear brand) \- Flat
and fair pricing. The price is always the same: no matter frame or
prescription lenses (all indexes) 1.300 DKK. In general, we are 71-83% cheaper
than the opticians in Denmark for same quality.

I would love to hear your feedback on our brand and especially on our website
and what we could improve further. The website and brand has only been live
for more than a week.

